# Bass on Fly



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

use smaller baitfish patterns (#4), don't try to cast more than 20ft, and GO SLOW! You will learn the dangle but those are some little bullet points. Sightfishing is premo, thats where you will have your best shots.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Walk the canals and look for sand holes on the bank 1-3 feet of water. Peacock Bass are your best bet for easy sight fishing. They probably already have spawned, in which case work culverts, docks and pilings. Figure out which Golf courses are easy to sneak onto and get there early, before the first round of ball smackers get out and b!tch at you for having fun while they get frustrated. ;D


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

I use a 7wt outfit (Loomis Shore Stalker with SA Windmaster WF7F) I fish small poppers, sliders, all with legs. Colors all yellow, white, or chartruese. Hair bugs tend to get soaked and heavy so foam, cork, etc. Clousers are always good. There are local favorites for Peacocks. Check with the Fly Shop of Miami or the Fly Shop of Ft. Lauderdale. Now is a post spawn and it has slowed so move the flys slower, let them sit a bit, etc. Fish are not as aggressive now and are scattered. I have done well on the first visit to a known spot and then it shuts down on subsequent visits. Just keep trying spots. There are plenty. Sometimes you have to park and then walk a bit to get there. Here's a photo taken just last week. I was using some tackle from the 50's and 80's. The reel is a 50's Centuare River spinning reel and an 80's Fenwick 4 pc travel rod. It's fun sometimes.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Like ByFly said, get ya some foam poppers and head out early morning at dawn, or late evening near dusk. Cast it as far as you can, then work it back aggressively, giving it a good hard pop every 1 to 2 seconds with an occassional pause. Unless you can see the fish, this is one of the best ways to get them to come to you.

This is one from last week on my 5wt. You can see the foam popper in the pic.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I like sight fishing with clousers.
I have hooked anything from snook, bass, peacock bass, tarpon, jack crevalle, jaguar guapote, mayan cichlid, blue gills, bowfin, tilapia, and numerous other random fish in freshwater canals using a clouser.

You get the good with the bad.
That's why I rather sight fish them and make the casts, keeps the unwanted species off the end of the line. 

Bass seem to like clousers in natural looking colors, but smaller ones will hit any color.
The largest bass I have caught on fly was around 4lbs.
The largest peacock I estimated around 7lbs, but other skilled accomplished anglers said it could have gone for 8lbs.


I'm about to pick up a new 5wt outfit for bass and peas because my last 5wt rod broke.


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

Tried out some bass on fly today at tradewinds park. Although my casting from a kayak greatly improved ( I went from a 10 foot range to a 30 foot range), I had no luck on fly. However, my fishing buddy (dad) caught three, the biggest 16", with a brown woolly bugger.


----------

